# dewormer question.



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

i was wondering what would happen if a person accidentally ate horse dewormer,my couzin did and she was fine but she didnt eat a lot of it.what would happen?


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Depends on the how much, what it was, and if they are allergic.

Pryantel Promate (sp?) is used for human pin wormers and is rather safe.
Panacur (fenbendazole) is used in people.
I took 1cc of liquid (injectable) ivermectic orally at work for my one and only bout of scabies. Back during my vet tech days.

I don't know about moxidectin....that is potent stuff and I don't use it often with my horses
There are several other drug types that I am not that familiar with.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow...never heard of that one but you could always just ask a vet or MD. It would be interesting to know..
I thinnk the amount of injestion would be of the utmost importance because when I worm it is usually for a 1100 lb animal so if it was such a smal minute amount then i think not to big of a deal.
I always want to know the answers from DVMs or MDs for questions like this because I love to learn about the human and the horse body!
HP


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah me too half pass!i have heard of dog dewormers beeing used to treat people worms but never horse worms so i wanted to find out,she didnt take more than whats neccesary for a pony thats all iknow.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

I wouldn't be too concerned if I were to accidentally ingested some off my hand or if my kid got hold of a used tube (depends again on what drug it is). But you gotta figure, this stuff in concentrated for an 1100 pound animal. 1cc of injectable cattle ivermec doses 110 lb person. Pyrantel is very safe....in theory you could probably eat the whole tube and be fine.
Too much ivermec can cause neurological symptoms......in dogs it usually resolves over time, don't know about humans.
Panacur is relatively safe, but I don't know the safety range off hand.

Any others drug types I would need to research.

For the record, I would not recommend deworming with or eating paste wormer. The liquid wormer is a different story as you could, in theory, figure the appropriate dosage.
One of the vets I worked with periodically dewormed himself with liquid strongid (pyrantel) since you never know. The concentrated stuff we got is the same formula as the hospital uses (not the cheap OTC crap from the feed store that has been diluted) and it is usually doesd at 1cc per 5 lbs.
Panacur liquid is dosed at 5cc per 20 lbs.
The bottle you see in the jeffers catalog for cattle and horses is what we used for dogs and cats - and is what the vet was using on himself.

It has been awhile since I compared the drug labels (liquid vs paste) and I can't remember how comparable the concentrations are.


----------

